# 1ST RAT LITTER. ANY ADVICE



## Scott_k (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so about two weeks ago I bought 9 adult rats for a great deal, full grown adults. The guy told me one was pregnant. Well she laid about ten babies between last night and today. I seperated her and her babies from the rest of the rat pack. Is that the right move. Now do I just let them be, as in just feed water and clean. Will the mother hurt the babies. This is my first time attempting this and I don't want any thing to happen to the babies. Any tips, advice would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 10, 2013)

As a breeder of small mammals, I can tell you that the mother will not kill the babies as long as she is kept in a quiet place and is given proper food. Give extra calcium and protein because if you don't, the nursing babies will cause the mother to give off calcium from her own bones, causing health problems. I have found that by giving wet cat food to nursing mothers, you can greatly reduce the chances of cannibalism and abandonment. Good luck!


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 10, 2013)

Any specific type of cat food I should get.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 10, 2013)

Scott_k said:


> Any specific type of cat food I should get.



Anything. Just something meaty. My hedgehogs and possums love Friskies chicken with cheese shredded. You just have to give them something tastier than their own children.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to breed ungodly numbers of feeder mice and yes there are many reasons moms will cannibalize. Make sure they feel safe. Feed them plenty and plenty of water. Clean fresh water. Also sometimes first litters get eaten 'just because '. And too much inbreeding causes defects that will die off. Rats i think can be even more aggressive than mice too when babies are concerned. I've kept pet rats but never bred...so I'm limited to mousy knowledge


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 12, 2013)

i give my mice the wet cat food that comes in more of a "block" than that shredded style. they seem to eat that more readily that when its a ton of gravy with little chunks. when im low on the wet stuff, i give them organic dog food kibble out of these little sample bags i horde from the local farm store, just make sure the protein content is high. keeping with that, ive never had a mom eat a baby that wasnt deformed.

many people remove the mothers from the group before they give birth to reduce stress and the likelihood that others will eat the babies. sometimes, mothers are kept in groups, as they will all care for eachothers litters in an "it takes a village" style. though, im lucky in that i have some awesome males that care for the pups better than the females. it also gives my girls some time to go sleep elsewhere without 13 babies assualting their nipples at a time. and my males dont even seem to take advantage of the post partum estrus (fertility) female mice will go into. it's like they go into "daddy-mode" when pups are around, and "breeding mode" when the kids have moved out


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 12, 2013)

I isolated her in a large bin. I got her while she was pregnant so I don't know who the dad is. I've been feeding her wet cat food and iams dog food. ( my dog has a sensitive stomach and he can not eat that kind, it's a bag that was going to waste until now) I have 6 other rats in a huge cage, I believe it's 2f-4m. So my question is what can I do to help ease her burden. Can any male go in their or another female. Like I said I don't know who the father was. She's been taking care of them, so I'm over my fear of her harming them. She had twelve babies by the way.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd just keep her quiet and well fed and watered. And as soon as the babies are eating solid food is when I used to sex them and put them into the 'ready to go ' tanks. I always seperated males from females asap to regulate breeding. I kept a number of breeding 'groups ' going. Three females to one male per tank. Some males I kept in even w babies but not sure about rats. (?) These were mice. But as soon as boys get big enough remove because daddy stops being nice once the kids drop 'their own ' so to speak


----------



## Dubya (Mar 13, 2013)

Scott_k said:


> I isolated her in a large bin. I got her while she was pregnant so I don't know who the dad is.



Sad, but so often that is the story nowadays. Keep her in a quiet place by herself with the babies and keep her well fed.


----------

